# Hidetada Yamagishi - Eating Clean All Year,12 Weeks Out for Tampa Pro!



## dawun (May 20, 2012)

My off season was officially finished and I am now full speed for upcoming Tampa Pro on August 11th. Well, I don't even like to use the word off season because it sounds like I don't work as much and don't eat clean...truth is I train hard and eat clean all year around!
I had had many requests and question about my cutting diet on my FB page (http://www.facebook.com/HideYamagishiBB ) so I showed my followers how I exactly eat at this point 12 weeks out.

Here is my cutting diet designed by Neil Hill!


2days Low carb/1day High then repeat.


(Soba is Japanese noodle which is very healthy carb.1pack of Soba contains 50g carb)


Thanks again for following!


High Carb Day


ASAP once you wake up take 6g BCAA, 6g Amino's, 6g Glutamine.


Take the following Supplements before Meal 1. 1 serving Anavite, Vit-B Complex, 1 serving of digestive enzymes, 2g CLA


Meal 1: 1 Cup Oatmeal ,10Egg white (1cup), 1 Medium Banana


Meal 2: 1 Cup Oatmeal , 10Eggwhite(1cup),  MyoFusion Probiotic 1scoop(Pancake), 1handfull of mixed nats


Pre-Workout 30min before: SuperPump MAX x2 scoop. 10Min's before you train take 6g BCAA6000, 4g Aminomax8000, 4g Glutamine, 3 Anavite


During Training:SizeOn Max performancex1


Post-Workout Straight after you train take 6g BCAA, 6g Amino's, 6g Glutamine, Carb powder 70g


Meal 3: 400g Sweet Potato, 5oz Fish, 100g Broccoli, 2g CLA, 1 serving Digestive Enzymes


Meal 4: 1pack Soba, 200g Steak, 1 Whole egg, 100g Green Beans


Meal 5: 400g Rice,5oz fish, 100g Broccoli


Meal 6: 300g Sweet Potato, 5oz fish, 100g Green Beans 2g CLA, 1 serving Anavite, 1 serving Digestive Enzymes


Before bed take 4g BCAA, 4g Amino's, 6g Glutamine


Low Carb Day


ASAP once you wake up take 6g BCAA, 6g Amino's, 6g Glutamine.


Take the following Supplements before Meal 1. 1 serving Anavite, Vit-B Complex, 1 serving of digestive enzymes, 2g CLA


Meal 1: 1/2Cup Oatmeal ,10Egg white (1cup), 1 Medium Banana


Meal 2: 1/2 Cup Oatmeal , 10Eggwhite(1cup), MyoFusion 1scoop(Pancake), 1handfull of mixed nats


Pre-Workout 30min before: Superpump max x2 scoop. 10Min's before you train take 6g BCAA, 4g Amino's, 4g Glutamine, 3 Anavite


During Training:SizeOn Max performancex1


Post-Workout Straight after you train take 6g BCAA, 6g Amino's, 6g Glutamine, Carb powder 70g


Meal 3: 200g Sweet Potato, 7oz Fish, 100g Broccoli, 2g CLA, 1 serving Digestive Enzymes


Meal 4: 1pack Soba, 200g Steak, 1 Whole egg, 100g Green Beans


Meal 5: 200g Rice, 7oz fish, 100g Broccoli


Meal 6: 150g Sweet Potato, 7oz fish, 100g Green Beans 2g CLA, 1 serving Anavite, 1 serving Digestive Enzymes


Before bed take 4g BCAA, 4g Amino's, 6g Glutamine.


----------



## Curt James (May 20, 2012)

*Hide's contest record

1998*
Japan Nationals - JBBF, MiddleWeight, 2nd

*1999*
Asian Amateur Championships - IFBB, Light-MiddleWeight, 4th
Japan Nationals - JBBF, MiddleWeight, 2nd

*2000*
Mr Japan - JBBF, 3rd
World Amateur Championships - IFBB, WelterWeight, 6th

*2001*
Asian Amateur Championships - IFBB, Light-MiddleWeight, 1st
Mr Japan - JBBF, 2nd
Japan Nationals - JBBF, *Winner* 
World Games, MiddleWeight, 5th

*2002*
Asian Games, Light-MiddleWeight, 4th
Mr Japan - JBBF, 3rd
Japan Nationals - JBBF, MiddleWeight, 1st
World Amateur Championships - IFBB, WelterWeight, 10th

*2005*
Ironman Pro Invitational - IFBB, Did not place

*2006*
Grand Prix Austria - IFBB, 12th
Grand Prix Holland - IFBB, 4th
Grand Prix Romania - IFBB, 6th
Ironman Pro Invitational - IFBB, Did not place
San Francisco Pro Invitational - IFBB, 11th
Santa Susanna Pro - IFBB, 12th

*2007*
Arnold Classic - IFBB, 13th
Atlantic City Pro - IFBB, 9th
Grand Prix Australia - IFBB, 5th
Ironman Pro Invitational - IFBB, 7th
Olympia - IFBB, 13th
Sacramento Pro Championships - IFBB, 3rd

*2008*
Atlantic City Pro - IFBB, 8th

*2009*
Atlantic City Pro - IFBB, 2nd
Ironman Pro Invitational - IFBB, 4th
New York Pro Championships - IFBB, Open, 5th
Olympia - IFBB, 9th
Orlando Show of Champions - IFBB, 2nd

*2010*
Arnold Classic - IFBB, 8th
New York Pro Championships - IFBB, Open, 2nd
Olympia - IFBB, 10th
Orlando Show of Champions - IFBB, Open, 1st
Phoenix Pro - IFBB, Open, 2nd
Tampa Bay Pro - IFBB, Open, 7th

*2011*
Arnold Classic Europe - IFBB, 6th
Olympia - IFBB, 10th
Phoenix Pro - IFBB, 2nd
Tampa Bay Pro - IFBB, Open, 2nd






Hide Yamagishi Profile: 'Dragon Unleashed' 1/2 - YouTube

Hide Yamagishi Profile: 'Dragon Unleashed' 2/2 - YouTube

Gaspari Nutrition' Hide Yamagishi interview FIBO 2012 - YouTube


----------



## Ezskanken (May 20, 2012)

Look at my Asian brother doing his thing!  LOL!  People don't even attempt my name, they just assume it's Asian ha ha!


----------



## Night_Wolf (May 20, 2012)

That protein intake is ridiculous for someone his size. Also, I would like to see someone eat 400 rice all at once (meal 5).


----------



## Patrickt (May 21, 2012)

is he still a Gaspari Athlete???


----------



## btex34n88 (May 21, 2012)

replace all that gaspari bs with steroid injections and it looks solid!


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (May 22, 2012)

Night_Wolf said:


> That protein intake is ridiculous for someone his size. Also, I would like to see someone eat 400 rice all at once (meal 5).




thats just under 2 cups of rice....not thattt much.


----------

